

Factor 0.95 now available - saurabh
http://re-factor.blogspot.com/2012/08/factor-095-now-available.html?m=1

======
swah
Since no comments here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ycucs/factor_09...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ycucs/factor_095_now_available_over_2500_commits/)

